

Why we have to wait for Android on the Neo 1973 - davidw
http://benno.id.au/blog/2007/11/21/android-neo1973

======
davidw
This guy has been doing some very nice hacking on Android, and writing about
it:

<http://benno.id.au/blog/>

------
jey
I give that guy credit for some mad persistence.

